# Gomer vs Magnus LOL



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought you would have fun reading this :-D

sucinimad: wut fish did you want to keep?
sucinimad: just cardinals and neons?
Gomer Office: nope
Gomer Office: cories too
Gomer Office: and otos
sucinimad: dood...
sucinimad: just my opinions!! don't hate
Gomer Office: and perhaps a pair of dwarfs if I can get the biotope
Gomer Office: you opinion is?
sucinimad: but i think you're really wasting a good setup for those boring fish...
Gomer Office: what makes something not boring?
Gomer Office: being rare or colorfull?
Gomer Office: think about it ;-)
sucinimad: rare and interesting
Gomer Office: what is wrong with common?
Gomer Office: common fish are interesting too
sucinimad: at least that's MY definition of something worthwhile
Gomer Office: you sound like a collector again ;-)
sucinimad: haha
sucinimad: NO!!
sucinimad: i'm off that **** man
Gomer Office: "if it isn't rare, it isn't worth having" 
sucinimad: haha
sucinimad: i would agree with cories
Gomer Office: ok..what fish would YOU have then?
sucinimad: but cardinals, neons and otos?
sucinimad: OH MAN!!
sucinimad: apistogrammas
sucinimad: biotecus
sucinimad: dem crazy tetras!!
sucinimad: which i dont even no their names yet
Gomer Office: see..there you go...must have the rare fish...you too good for common fish ;-)
sucinimad: no
sucinimad: no
sucinimad: i'll take some interesting cories too!!
sucinimad: and catfish
sucinimad: TINY CAT FISH
Gomer Office: sorry.....but you seriously sound like the collector LOL
sucinimad: wut?!
sucinimad: HOW?!
sucinimad: i did not use the word "rare" in any of my fish choices
Gomer Office: don't have to say it to not mean it
Gomer Office: when you say stuff like "things that haven't been named yet"...that SHOUTS rare in the hobby
sucinimad: NO!!
sucinimad: it coulda been named
sucinimad: i just dont noe it
sucinimad: u noe me
Gomer Office: describe what the word INTERESTING means to you in explicit terms
sucinimad: i'm...forgetful and i never pay attention
Gomer Office: LOL
Gomer Office: me too...but define it for me ;-)
sucinimad: interesting behaviors, colors, background, breeding habits, growth...
sucinimad: on and on
sucinimad: no rare necessary
Gomer Office: ok...cardinals...they are nice and colorful, they school...
Cories...their manerisms in general 
otos...how are they not interesting...not like most every fish that swims around..and when they do, they are odd
...need I go on?
Gomer Office: how is a cardina, oto, or cory (any that you think is not interesting)...how is it not interesting?
Gomer Office: (this is getting fun :-D)
sucinimad: haha
sucinimad: i'm glad u enjoy this
sucinimad: cuz i am too
sucinimad: cardinals
Gomer Office: come on....I am challanging you
sucinimad: rarely school
sucinimad: only schools when first added
sucinimad: then they become drones, always hanging at the front glass waiting for foods
Gomer Office: they school when ever they are threatened...name another fish that always school....start listing them ;-)
sucinimad: sure they're colorful, but imo, i find emerald's bland coloration much prettier than cardinal
sucinimad: okay, i should be careful witht he word "always"
sucinimad: nothing is always
Gomer Office: ok....80% of the time
Gomer Office: when the lights are on
sucinimad: but after a short period of time, they cease to school
sucinimad: tiger barbs
sucinimad: many barbs
sucinimad: many rasboras
Gomer Office: I would say shoal, not school 
sucinimad: i...dont understand the difffernce between the two words...
Gomer Office: schooling is a tight formation....like when you first put the emeral rasboras in the tank....afterwords when they move around in a loose group, that is shoaling
sucinimad: okay, cardinals shoal, but even more losely than that
sucinimad: i like cories
sucinimad: nothign against cories
Gomer Office: ok...otos...
Gomer Office: try that one on for size
sucinimad: if you do get cories, get something interesting, meaning colorations, shape, form
sucinimad: don get the boring brown ones they sell at petsmart
sucinimad: otos
sucinimad: haha
sucinimad: i would LOVE to get some zebra otos
sucinimad: but the regular...
Gomer Office: boring...what is boring with even the single colored emerald cory?
sucinimad: i get bored of them, of their colors, and after awhile, i hardly notice them ne more
sucinimad: that was regarding otos
sucinimad: wut did u mean about emerald cory?
sucinimad: wut's that?
Gomer Office: some people like black cars, others red...you are the red type
sucinimad: wut the
sucinimad: nahz, i told u
sucinimad: i like emeralds more than cardinals or neons
Gomer Office: why?
Gomer Office: emeralds have hardly the color of neons or cardinals. 
sucinimad: cuz they look prettier to me, where as the MAJORITY would pick cardinals
sucinimad: right
sucinimad: some even say boring gray
Gomer Office: but colorfull was a criteria for Interesting "interesting behaviors, colors, background, breeding habits, growth..."
Gomer Office: so now you are selective? ;-) cause they are not any more interesting in breeding, behaviors, background, growth
sucinimad: right
sucinimad: INTERESTING COLORs
Gomer Office: brightly colored cardinals are the epitimy of colorful fish...
sucinimad: i've seen red and blue in every tank, i get sick of it
sucinimad: colorful does not mean interesting in coloration
Gomer Office: ah...there we go....it is the "common card"
sucinimad: HAHA
sucinimad: no
sucinimad: no!!
sucinimad: DAMN!
Gomer Office: hehe
sucinimad: not common
Gomer Office: colorfull= full of color
sucinimad: emerald = copmmon too
sucinimad: right
sucinimad: but it's hardly interesting
Gomer Office: ok...redefine "interesting" LOL
sucinimad: something colorful AND intersting would be the pattern of an apistogramma
sucinimad: well, for example, emeralds
sucinimad: it's a dull gray
sucinimad: but at a certain spot/angle, you'll see green/blue/yellow
sucinimad: you would really need to site down and marvel at it's coloration
sucinimad: not to mention the eye that changes from white to green to blue
Gomer Office: cardinals are brown when light isn't on them. Their coloration changes from viewing angles. ;-)
Gomer Office: You must like ben and jerry's
Gomer Office: :-D
sucinimad: cardinals are brown when light isn't on them. Their coloration changes from viewing angles. ;-)
sucinimad: what?
sucinimad: i see washed out white red and blue and deep red plus neon blue...
sucinimad: nothing else
sucinimad: yes, i do like ice cream
Gomer Office: LOL...you are too much
sucinimad: haha thank you
sucinimad: so now you see my argument?
sucinimad: :-D
Gomer Office: nope
Gomer Office: I think you are contridictory
Gomer Office: it is like vanilla icecream
sucinimad: ?
sucinimad: i like vanilla icecream man!
sucinimad: no..me no contradictory
Gomer Office: just because it is so common, a staple, a basis, the original etc etc doesn't make it any less an icecream than than the fancy icecreams
sucinimad: of course, i enjoy vanilla icecream...
sucinimad: dont need bryer or even ben
sucinimad: i'll take savon's...
Gomer Office: well, I'll stick with my un interesting fish then ;-)
sucinimad: poor gomer...
Gomer Office: you keep believing that 
sucinimad: deprived of all the little marvels in life...
sucinimad: hehe
Gomer Office: ah...you just fail to enjoy the "boring" things
sucinimad: nahz, there's very little to enjoy
sucinimad: i hate drones
sucinimad: imvho, cardinals, neons = drones
Gomer Office: LOL
Gomer Office: I think I'll just keep this smile inside for now 
sucinimad: i noe wut ur thinking
sucinimad: and u'r wrong for thinking it
sucinimad: <---not contradictory
Gomer Office: :-D
Gomer Office: so...has this been brain overload for the day? LOL
sucinimad: NO!
sucinimad: i refuse!
Gomer Office: hehe
sucinimad: BAH!!
sucinimad: I HATE CARDINALS
sucinimad: THERE
sucinimad: I ADMIT IT!!
sucinimad: i wanna feed them to my friend's flowerhorn!!
Gomer Office: and I have nothing wrong with that LOL
sucinimad: but i would take green neons though...
sucinimad: just cuz they're soo small and cute :-D
sucinimad: AND THE'YRE NOT ALL THAT COLORFUL EITHE!!
Gomer Office: oh...so small makes an interesting fish LOL
sucinimad: well...it's certainly unique, wouuldn't u think so?
Gomer Office: small is unique only in the presence of larger fish LOL
sucinimad: okay
sucinimad: in your opinion, do you think green neon is more unique than cardinals?
sucinimad: i wont bash you for ur answer
Gomer Office: i think they are more uncommon, but that is it
sucinimad: ANSWER THE QUESTION REGUARDING UNIQUENESS!!!!
Gomer Office: unique: 1 : being the only one 2 a : being without a like or equal 3 : UNUSUAL ...yes, they are both unique
Gomer Office: the neon is the closest thing to a carninal..that is it. And I am sure you can do an equal parallalism to the green neon ;-)
sucinimad: no no
sucinimad: green neon = no red
sucinimad: smaller
Gomer Office: ok....the difference between a neon and a green neon is no more than the difference between a cardinal and a neon
sucinimad: ohvery!!
sucinimad: the only similarity between neon and green neon is the neon stripe
sucinimad: nothing else
sucinimad: it's like comparing and altum with a scalare
sucinimad: BAH!!
sucinimad: BLASPHEME!!
Gomer Office: so you are saying that a cardinal has more in common with a neon than a green neon has with a neon?
sucinimad: yeah...but i think u'r trying to confuse me...
Gomer Office: better start listing those ways and tally up
sucinimad: weren't we talking about uniqueness earlier?
sucinimad: haha
Gomer Office: nope..that was "interesting"
sucinimad: damn
sucinimad: alright
sucinimad: let me think this thru
Gomer Office: I think I am going to cut and past this on APC LOL
sucinimad: haha


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

You 2 sure are an interesting couple :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL!

I just have one question here.....
Gomer, you get paid to have these sort of chats at work?? :lol:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Boy I'd hate to be stuck in an elevator with you two! :wink:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

LMAO...but those types of chats are so fun LOL


Actually, that started after I got home from work. I just used the same screen name....although I have been known to have those chats AT work  
:-$


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Longest... post... ever...


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

gpodio said:


> Boy I'd hate to be stuck in an elevator with you two! :wink:


I agree :lol:

But then it would be mucho mucho FUN!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Clearly gomer won. he was on the verbal attack and definantly called magnus more names... like "Collector". Magnus you need to stop defending and call him names more if you want to win. If things go too bad when i was 9 i used to say i know you are, thats good if your backed into a corner.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I always liked:

I'm rubber and you are glue. Whatever you say bounces of me and sticks to you!

:lol:


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Gomer always relies on that dirty trick, calling me a Collector. It's true, I USED to be one, but no more, I'm reformed now! Why must you always bring back my horrible horrible past?! Anyways, I pray for the 3 poor souls that voted for me.
PS: Best argument...ever!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I am a collector, i dont see what is wrong. I collect then when i figure stuff out a design another tank out of the new plants. Then i get bored... look at asian aquariums and get new plants and create new design. Luckily i set up tanks where i work after school so i can cram stuff in if it wont fit in my tank.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Ditto Shane. Very few of us live near the 3 or so epicenters of the hobby where plants are freely exchanged/acquired w/o much difficulty. The rest of us must keep private collections.

Collectoritis is not something I want to ever grow out of...unless there's a budding local scene. Even then, I will still vie for new plants/fish. :mrgreen: It will be a sad day when there's nothing new to look forward to. Stagnation: what a horrible state of being.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, collectoritis is a wonderful disease, for the people who could afford it. I thought I could hang with the big league, but it's just too costly for me. Not to mention I have no skills when it comes to scaping, let alone scaping with many plants. To all you Collectors out there, I envy you.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

This is why you need at least 2 tanks: one for aquascaping and one for collecting. :mrgreen:

Being a collector doesn't mean that you have to have every single plant out there, nor is there a competition among the "big league", whatever that is. It just means that you keep plants _you like_ in stock even if they serve no function in the current aquascape.



Magnus said:


> Not to mention I have no skills when it comes to scaping, let alone scaping with many plants.


::coughs:: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2036 ::coughs::


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> This is why you need at least 2 tanks: one for aquascaping and one for collecting. :mrgreen:


One tank for collecting??? You need around 10 tanks and a lot of windowsill space. You also need tons of time and the inclination to trim frequently so that Plant A does not spread over and crowd out plants B and C. The time and inclination, I definitely do not have!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I keep functional plants in my collecting tank, Rotala 'green', Limnophila Aromaticoides, Luwdigia 'cuba'. Hairgrasses, HC, Glosso, Cyperus. Things i use in my scapes a lot. YOu only need 10 tanks in you want 10 tanks worth of plants. FOr things i irregularly use i just buy. Things i use most often i have saved.

Trimming? I just tank scissors and lob everything into little bits and leave rootED parts in. Takes time???? 4 minutes max. It doesn;t have to look good.


----------

